# crockers



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Check with bushwood surprise few croakers are showing up


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Water Temps A Little Low Right? I Doubt It


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

fishing kid got it,maybe mis-identified yellow perch?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Just gets earlier and earlier does it?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bloodworm I said the same thing to myself. I guess next year I should start trying on New Years. LOL!


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't believe this. It's way too early. Every year the same ole stuff, go figure!


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

*croaker*

timekeeper way to early


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Like it has been said before on P&S "Why the Lies!" I mean Really? just fish in freshwater this time of year and don't suffer cabin fever having to wait for this so called "Fishing Season"


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Lmao.... every year same thing!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> Lmao.... every year same thing!


lmao


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Water temp is still about 15* too cold for croakers. I'd have to see a dated pic. before I'd believe there were croakers this early.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

catman said:


> Water temp is still about 15* too cold for croakers. I'd have to see a dated pic. before I'd believe there were croakers this early.


h3ll catman,it was to cold feb 15 when this lie appeared,i wish they were higher now,but we all will have to be patient,warmer times they be a comin'!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

When to corn on the eastern shore is knee high it's croaker time!!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

minimum Tax Day


----------



## kevinfry (Nov 26, 2012)

I fished bushwood friday and there were NO croakers, no catfish, no white perch. However if someone caught a "Croaker" in feb it had to be a misidentified white perch. I did here of some puppy drum still hanging around warm water output at the powerplant in Dec.


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

dont think so someone telling stories again water temp not there yet,There not even in Va yet


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

By next weekend we will get a croaker bite in southern maryland!


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

You guys kill me. What a bunch of BS. Knee high corn ? Bwaaa!!! Water temps baby. The fish will show up when the temps allow some crabs to start moving. You will then see them in the shallows, not deeper waters and only as the sun goes down.:spam:


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Croaker D said:


> By next weekend we will get a croaker bite in southern maryland!


Wanna bet ?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd Give It Til After The 20th Til We'd Start Seeing Croakers. Water Temps Need To Skyrocket Up in the 60's Before Anything will happen


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Like I said croaker bite by next weekend! I catch croakers every year when they first arrive in maryland while you guys sit at home internet fishing!!! I always get the the worm!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope They All End Up In Your Cooler. I Wont Be Fishing For Them Til After The 20th Since The 20th Is Opening Day


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

nylfish said:


> Check with bushwood surprise few croakers are showing up


Point lookout state park Ranger is reporting that some croaker were caught in the pound nets


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

CROCKers are a blast.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^ that is freaking hilarious^^^


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Believ it or not there are indeed a few select few croakers in southern maryland rite now. Enough to chase no but from a very reliable very honest crabber I have been informed that there are croaker here already


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

I don't know any of you guys but I do know Croacker D and I will say this I have caught croakers at PLO as early as 3rd week in March while it's was cold as he'll outside. While all the fairweather fisherman sit at at home on P&S. February though is bull!!!!


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Da Angler said:


> I don't know any of you guys but I do know Croacker D and I will say this I have caught croakers at PLO as early as 3rd week in March while it's was cold as he'll outside. While all the fairweather fisherman sit at at home on P&S. February though is bull!!!!


I must agree. I have caught hardheads in late March for the last few years. While I haven't caught one this year, friends of mine were fishing the Tangier Sound area yesterday and caught a bunch, all big ones. They were dunking bloodworms for perch.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

jigmeister still wanna bet? LMAO


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Any reports From Southern Maryland Area?? , Plan On Heading To Either Solomons Or St Clements This Weekend


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Well... went to The Tackle Box and got some bloods and LYs and saw the sign. The first croaker was caught at PLO weighed it in there got his picture. Probably only a handful per trip but I hear most are in VA Beach making there way up here


----------



## Fissy (May 13, 2011)

I agree as well. My family has property not far from PLO and the croakers were 12-13" and there the last week of March a few years back.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

last year i didnt get one keeper croaker around bloody point and thomas point. in years past ive slayed them especially at the mouth of the south river. do you guys think they will make their way up the bay this year?


----------

